

Where can I search the Enron email database? - kingnothing

Some years ago, you used to be able to search it on the Berkeley site linked from this page (http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~enron/), but it's gone now. The other site listed requires a login and all of the applets on it seem to be broken.<p>Does anyone know of a site that will let me run plain-text queries on that dataset? I'm reading The Smartest Guys in the Room right now and being able to easily look at that would be awesome.
======
elq
why not just download the dataset and search it locally?

~~~
kingnothing
I'm taking a philosophy class and my professor is interested in it, so I
assume she would be sharing it with the rest of her classes.

